# Go to the VA for PTSD treatment, get your junk fondled.  Seems legit!



## Marauder06 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is disgusting:



> According to a source close to one of the victims, Wisner specifically targeted veterans who were suffering from post-traumatic stress or otherwise seemed to be in a place of vulnerability. The source, who asked to remain anonymous, said, “In one instance, he reviewed a male veteran’s medical records without authorization, discovered he had disclosed childhood sexual trauma to his therapist in an earlier appointment, and then proceeded to molest him multiple times under the guise of a testicular examination that turned out to be completely medically irrelevant.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 10, 2015)

Unbelievable


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 11, 2015)

That is absolutely disgusting. They go to get help and that shit happens...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2015)

Real nice Kansas City, real nice.  This whole story brings out more anger and disgust in me than I have felt for a very long time.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 11, 2015)

Not a lot of people know this but I was hospitalized in 2006 after an IED strike earned me an all expenses paid vacation to Landstuhl, Germany.  What can I say, the Marine Corps has been good to me.  I met a young Marine in my travels there who revealed to me that he had been circumcised after he was wounded.  He was shot in the leg.  No, not up in the groin region. You can imagine the awkward conversation that ensued.  He was shot in the leg by the insurgents and then the Navy went ahead and upped the ante by snipping his penis.  No idea why.  I ended up getting him 10% disability for that.  Not that circumcising a penis means you are disabled but you should probably get paid for it if it happens to you and you didn't want it.  Best quote from Navy medicine was, "Are you sure it wasn't like that before???"


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2015)

Jesus christ.......  What a sick fuck.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Horrifying.  That is awful...even more awful the hospital allowed him to move and keep practicing after information from the police.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 11, 2015)

It's repulsive stories like this one that lets you know that "predators" operate in any and every environment...

And, their victim's are from every sex and age....

Repulsive isn't a strong enough word to describe this ape....


----------



## Brill (Jul 12, 2015)

Where is the oversight????


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 12, 2015)

t


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 12, 2015)

Gotta love satire to put things in perspective at times.. bottom two quotes are the best two.

Chinese Hackers Access Performance Reviews Of 3 Million Shitty Federal WorkersChinese Hackers Access Performance Reviews Of 3 Million Shitty Federal Workers



> “Most damaging was not the utter failure of our 40 billion dollar cyber security program, or access to key government organizational structures,” said Eric Mickens, a spokesman for USCYBERCOM. “Most damaging is the fact that Chinese government now knows how terrible a number of U.S. government service (GS) civilians actually are.”





> Still, Veterans Affairs Secretary Bob McDonald was upbeat when asked about the breach: “I think this is a positive development for the VA and especially me. I have received a lot of heat recently for the VA’s failures and I think now folks will begin to realize how shitty the talent I was working with actually was.”



Separate of that. My friend recently got a job with the VA as a PA, and he is sickened by what he has seen but said they don't do anything about it. One PA was doing his initial medical screenings over the phone at his home instead of seeing them in person and all the VA did was took him off of doing initial screenings.. 
The whole organizations is a failure. Organizations should be destroyed and replaced once things stop getting accomplished appropriately.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2015)

"The VA, our sexual assaults are no longer figurative."


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 13, 2015)

Not sleeping well; go to the VA and get a free prostate exam with complimentary reach around.

Sounds better than Obamacare.


----------

